# Shantung   Black Tiger



## Firehawk4 (Oct 23, 2006)

Anybody  know   anything  about   this  art  like  its  history  and  forms  ?


----------



## samurai69 (Oct 24, 2006)

about 23 years ago i trained wingchun with a guy who also trained in this art............... i dont remember its history particularly but it is low deep stances and relies on strength and power (from what i can remember)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 24, 2006)

Never heard of Shantung Black Tiger, do you mean

Shandong Black Tiger Kung Fu 
http://www.answers.com/topic/black-tiger-kung-fu

Traditional lineage of the system begins with master Wang Zhenyuan in the late nineteenth-century; but the style was originally formed at the Shaolin Henan Temple before being transferred to Wang Zhenyuan.


----------



## samurai69 (Oct 24, 2006)

some pointers

http://www.amazon.com/Shantung-Tiger-Shaolin-Fighting-China/dp/0834801221


and here


http://www.geocities.com/SouthBeach/Sands/3390/shaolin.htm


----------



## jim kempen (Nov 12, 2006)

If you want to know more about Black Tiger simply type in Black Tiger Kung Fu and the web should give you some resources. The original name for this style is Fu Jow Pai. Also the Hung Gar system has a lot of the tiger moves within it as well.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Jim. Welcome to Martial Talk. 

Here's a thread on Fu Jow Pai.


----------

